# Question About What Class Pros Should Shoot In



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

to answer the question, YES. rationale for the answer lies below. since it is not a Sectional or Higher level event, my understanding is that they wont have to pay the pro dues.

'IF' the state affiliate has no PRO division, they may shoot in the first flight of the equivalent equipment division. i think, but am not sure that if they win, they are encouraged to not accept amateur awards. the card carrying guys can expand on that, and i ask that they do for clarification.


C/B-L
http://fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/1335-2012705-Constitution & By-Laws 2012, 2013.pdf
ARTICLE III
Divisions of Competition
page 36
paragraph D1.2

D.
Professional:
1.
Membership:
1.1
Archers who are members in good standing shall be eligible for membership,
however, those archers under 18 shall be required to file written permission from
his/her parent or guardian. An NFAA form in triplicate shall be provided for
Parent or Guardian signature.
*1.2
Archers from any other archery organization who compete in a Professional
Division must pay NFAA Pro dues and compete in a NFAA Professional Division,
at all NFAA Sectional and National tournaments.*
1.3
Archers from any other archery organization that compete in a Semi-Pro division,
where the description of that division by the other archery organization is classified
as nonprofessional, shall be recognized by the NFAA as nonprofessional archers
1.4
Archers must provide a sponsored application for professional membership and
their first year of membership will be a probationary period pending fulfillment of
membership requirements.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks RM - that's exactly what I was looking.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

PL - 

Yes Rock has it 100% -

If there is no Pro Class we can shoot the Trophy level, but we dont turn in our score.
The only exception to that is if there is a money division. If there is money on the line then any Pro is expected to shoot in the money. If they win, they keep it.

Chuck


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Soooo, In the event of Semi-Pro shooter for (insert organization), what is the expectation??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Hoyt_em said:


> Soooo, In the event of Semi-Pro shooter for (insert organization), what is the expectation??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NFAA does not recognize Semi-Pro.

The shooter would shoot in the TOP Adult Class of a Sanctioned NFAA event


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Hoyt_em said:


> Soooo, In the event of Semi-Pro shooter for (insert organization), what is the expectation??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


read paragraph 1.3


----------



## Hoyt_em (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

